# Nova espécie de invertebrados encontrada nos Açores



## Rog (8 Jul 2009 às 23:34)

Nova espécie de invertebrados encontrada nos Açores

Uma nova espécie de invertebrados, dois novos registos de tubarões e outros dois de moluscos marinhos foi o resultado da expedição científica realizada em Santa Maria, para estudar os fósseis da mais antiga ilha dos Açores. 

«A expedição correu muito bem, conseguimos resultados científicos excelentes, penso que foi uma expedição que pode marcar a diferença em termos de exposição desta ilha», afirmou Sérgio Ávila, coordenador científico da expedição, em declarações à Lusa.

A expedição, a sexta da série 'Paleontologia nas Ilhas Atlânticas', decorreu durante uma semana e envolveu cerca de duas dezenas de investigadores de várias nacionalidades.

Fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=60&id_news=398140


----------

